

Finding bugs via bisection. - lupino3
http://edumips64.blogspot.com/2011/09/finding-bugs-via-bisection.html

======
vog
_> By the way, if we used git [...], we could have used the wonderful command
git bisect._

Note that not only Git, but any modern version control system provides a
bisect feature. (Git, Mercurial, Darcs, etc)

